# Malaga to Seville - Portugal



## ValHam (Sep 4, 2009)

I am going to Malaga for 2 weeks and to Portugal for another week - Would it be best to do  Seville on the way to Portugal and stay 1 night or 2 - or would you recommend a day trip to Seville?  Thanks


----------



## Jimster (Sep 4, 2009)

*Seville*

It is a very long day trip.  I've done it in a day but honestly there is more than 1 day worth of sites to see.  This question has been asked many times check prior posts and you'll find lots of other replies.


----------



## MoiAl (Sep 7, 2009)

It's a 5 hour drive from Maliaga to Portugal, over a good road with nice scenery and not to many places to stop. Most TS resorts in Portugal offer day trips to Seville. It's about a 1 1/2 hour drive. But Seville has so much to offer, I agree that 2 nights would give you a real flovour of the city. If you can afford the time stay in Seville ands also visit Carmona, just about 20 miles east of the city, a real jewell of a village. Enjoy. Alton


----------

